# VoIP; wie sich die BNetzA die Realität vorstellt



## TK-Beobachter (6 Oktober 2006)

Die regulatorischen Vorbereitungen auf kommende Ablaufszenarien unter IP- bzw. NGN-Aspekten nehmen immer mehr Gestalt an. Auch bei der technischen Ausgangslage wurden wieder die für Endkunden interessanten Gesichtspunkte bzw. Nutzungskriterien "weggelassen". Der daraus resultierende technisch-kommerzielle Modellierungsansatz findet sich unter:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7105.pdf
Hoffentlich ergeben sich dadurch keine weiteren Nachteile für Kunden, wie unter nachfolgendem Link anschaulich erläutert: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41031


----------



## Blacky (19 Mai 2007)

*BNetzA ohne verlässlichen NGN-Kurs oder echtes Markt Know-How*



TK-Beobachter schrieb:


> Die regulatorischen Vorbereitungen auf kommende Ablaufszenarien unter IP- bzw. NGN-Aspekten nehmen immer mehr Gestalt an. [/url]



Die Essenz aus den eingereichten Stellungsnahmen lassen u.a. den Schluss zu, dass hier die Bundesnetzagentur wieder einmal einen volkswirtschaftlich höchst fragwürdigen Vorstoß unternommen hat, nicht nur den Status quo mit deutlicher Besserstellung der Telekom und anderer Festnetzaktivitäten zu zementieren, sondern auch noch andere gewichtige Marktteilnehmer (z.B. ISP, Provider ohne Netz, Kundenvertreter) von entscheidenden Erörterungen im Vorfeld ausgewchlossen wurden.
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...lekommunikation/IP-Zusammenschaltung_1xs.html

Viel gefährlicher ist allerdings, dass derzeit nicht klar erkennbar wird, wie es regulatorisch oder im Rahmen präventiver NGN-Empfehlungen weiter gehen könnte.
Wenn sich wegen inzwischen fehlender Kundenakzeptanz oder auch bei der steigender Tendenz von kostenlosen VoIP-Produktbeigaben, z.B. als Teil anderweitiger Vermarktungsziele (z.B. Kabelnetzanschluss, IPTV, u.ä.), keine wirklich nachprüfbar belastbare Preis-/Leistungsrelation, bzw. abgestufte und netzübergreifende Qualitätsabstufungen etablieren lässt, wird "Best-effort" alle partiellen bzw. netzinternen Vermarktungsstrategien platt machen. Dann aber dürfte der entstehende Preiskampf einerseits noch mehr Wettbewerber dahin raffen und andererseits eine Remonopolisierung (wg. Skalierungseffekte und Finanzausstattung) erst richtig anheizen.
Auch eine Möglichkeit der BNetzA, durch aktives Wegtauchen die ursprünglichen Ziele weiter zu verfolgen. Wer garantiert allerdings dabei, das hauptsächlich die Telekom und Co. von solchen Entwicklungen profitiert und nicht ausländische Anbieter, die für ihre Wertschöpfung noch nicht einmal IP-Produktplattformen in Deutschland unterhalten müssen?


----------



## Jupp10 (22 Dezember 2007)

*Wie sich die BNetzA die VoIP- und NGN-Realität vorstellt*



TK-Beobachter schrieb:


> Die regulatorischen Vorbereitungen auf kommende Ablaufszenarien unter IP- bzw. NGN-Aspekten nehmen immer mehr Gestalt an.



Nachdem die BNetzA lange Zeit nach Abschlussbericht  der "IP-Projektgruppe in Sachen Konzeptionen und Strategien abgetaucht war, versucht sie es nunmehr unter anderer Flagge. Allerdings sind auch in den ERG-Papieren (European Regulators Group) vilen der gleichen hilflosen und relativierenden Verharmlosungen enthalten, die im Heimatbereich schon keiner mehr versteht.
http://www.erg.eu.int/disclaimer/index_en.htm

Jetzt steht zumindest fest, dass einige behördliche Strippenzieher der englischen Sprache mächtig sind. Dann sollten die öffentlich dokumentierten Regulierungsabsichten und Vorgehensweise in England und den Niederlanden studiert werden, wie man es besser machen könnte.


----------

